# So I used to be a confident rider.



## Ibbie96 (Nov 9, 2014)

Okay, this is kind of a rant that I need to get off my chest. I'm not really sure if this is the right place to post it so if not I am sorry! 

So I am a freshman in college, I've grown up around horses and love working with them. This fall I bought a green broke paint gelding and he has been doing amazing. 
The only problem is the owner of the barn I board at.He is older and is very well known in the area as a great horseman. Now there was a couple of times where I would get stumped and ask his opinion on training my gelding. He was very helpful and I was honored to learn from him. But the other day I was working with my horse, and he walks into the barn. He gives a few pointers which is great. When I get off to go talk to him he takes a look at my tack. "Well this is crap" is the pg version of what he says. And he tightens my bridle up sever notches along with the girth (I've been known to have a tight girth anyway, so it was way to tight when he was done) he then proceeds to tell me that my nylon reins and saddle are crap. Again this is the pg version. My gelding has a small mouth and was practically choking on the bit. I was so surprised and very hurt. My tack is not the greatest but I know it is nicer than what most people have. The second he left the barn I undid the saddle and bridal. 
I don't know what to think, I looked up to this guy only to have him turn around and badmouth my tack choices. I am a college student and I certainly don't have money to replace reins just because HE doesn't like them. 
I now find myself hoping he is not at the barn when I go out to work with my gelding


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

The way I see it you can either brush it off or let it infect you. I've noticed that old horse people in my area are very blunt and have no problem stating their mind. I usually reply with a "Yup, sure, whatever you say buddy" and go about my business. Heck I even do this with MY trainer! lol we'll argue till we're both blue in the face about how high to take up bridles on certain horses! 

I especially think in older horse people they become more 'my way' ish. I know if I see tack that's not how I do it I have to restrain myself and remind myself that it's not my place..... I dunno, maybe we just get bolder and more blunt as we get older? 

Any rate I'm sorry this happened to you but I hope it works out!

FWIW: I'm in college now and have a baling twine bridle, a beat up old saddle and mismatching tack, I'm sure you're doing great comparatively! ;-)


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

So sorry you had to experience this. He sounds like a bully and acting like a big jerk to me !! Too bad that he is the owner where you board! If I were you, I'd start looking for another barn a.s.ap. because what you need to do if he ever lays a hand on your tack while it's on your horse, is to firmly tell him to take his hands off your horse. You're lucky you were able to undo the bit and girth quickly as just one experience like that could cause some horses to become problematic with bridle-ing and saddling ! ooohhhhh, makes my blood boil reading it, I can only imagine how you felt. 
You are your horse's advocate and protector, he can't do it himself without being labeled 'bad' or even 'dangerous', or at the least 'cold backed' and 'headshy' just from his intinctual reactions to pain. 
Did he even ask you first if you'd like him to make adjustments, or did he just do it?

Heck, I know lots of people older than you, with full time jobs who can't afford 'nice' tack. We do the best we can, and if it fits the horse -and you--who cares if it's a very fine expensive brand, or a lesser one.

Good luck! I hope this was a one time thing and he was just having a bad day. It's the pits to find a new place, I sincerely hope it doesnt come to that for you.
Fay


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

He was a total jerk, a bully AND he made you punish your horse by overtightening the girth. If you like it loose, then YOU decide this. I like mine tight enough to mount and I am satisfied if it is loose after a workout, that my horse is comfortable.
That being said, *you are super smart to use inexpensive tack.* Your bank account is gonna groan PLENTY when you have to pay back your college loans!!
IF you have any questions about adjusting tack, and NOBODY at your barn is there to help, start a thread HERE, and we'll help! =D\
We WILL beat you up if you don't post pictures of your horse, though. =b


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

i had the same issue with my barn manager - old gruff guy that believes things should be done his way, and sometimes steps in a lil further than you think the boundary should be. he also is a saddle maker (and makes a mighty nice saddle!), so his views on tack are quite 'opinionated'.

in the early days of my mare's training (i'm training her myself), my BO was of the mind that i couldn't do it and his way was THE way. i too was thinking of arranging my barn time around his schedule so i could work with my mare in peace without his 'help', but after an incident when he was ground driving one of his youngins, and that horse bucked, flipped and somersaulted in the arena while my mare quietly looked on from the round pen during one of our very early rides, he hasn't said a thing since.

people will have their opinions. yours is that nylon tack is fine to use. his is that it is not. use what YOU want, as long as it is safe and appropriate, and if he continues to berate your tack choices just tell him it seems to be working for you and your horse pretty good, so you don't want to change to something you may not like, or your horse may not work as well in.

as for the tightening of the tack, that is NOT ok in my books if your tack was already adjusted correctly and fitting your horse well. this is a 'what do i do?' moment for me, because for one, you don't want to get on the BO's 'bad side', but at the same time you can't allow somebody else to make these abrupt choices for your horse, including how tack is fitted. Perhaps if he tries to do something like this again you could step in before he gets a chance to touch your tack and say something to the effect of 'my horse prefers the bit sitting right where it is in his mouth, i've tried different placements and he goes best with it here', or something like that. may not be what you have done, but the BO doesn't need to know that, and it could save time and effort and emotions next time around.


----------

